# Callaway CAI for GTO?



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Hey Guys! I was just wondering if any one knows if Callaway makes a CAI for the GTO. I understand they make a fantastic one for the 'Vette but I can't seem to find anything for the GTO for it. Any info on this would be appreciated!


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

No, sorry. They're big on Corvettes and also have some stuff for Impala SS's. They used to do Camaro stuff, too.

And your man Billy Donovan may be going back to the Gators as soon as tomorrow....


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks for the info on the CAI...and on Donovan! I've been keeping close tabs on that since this morning!


----------



## mynameiswazy (May 25, 2007)

I dont believe callaway makes a CAI, but Lingenfelter does, and so does AEM. I have the AEM Brute Force on my car, and I really like it. It sounds great, and the chrome pipe really dresses up the engine compartment.


----------

